# Posting blogs to twitter



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 2, 2013)

When I copy and paste my blog on blogger to Twitter the link take people to the sign in page not the blog post. How do I link the blog post, smart technology like people?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 2, 2013)

What link are you using? 

Say like this: Writing

Or this: Writing: Huzzah! It works!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 2, 2013)

I worked it out. I signed out of the blog and then there was a link to twitter. Huzzah!

But it's a mess. I have two blogs. One links to my website but I can't update it. One allows me to update but I can't link it to the website - that's the one I wrote tonight. Technical help has been yelled for!


----------



## Mith (Oct 3, 2013)

I use Blogger as well, where you go to edit your blogs layout you can add links to Facebook and Twitter from there, so you can link each individual blog post


----------

